# How can you rate the infrastructure in your country?



## juliantheskyscraper (Feb 5, 2013)

*How can you rate the infrastructure in your city?*

:banana: Yes, your city might look great to me, those nice wonders, the buildings, but, if you were given a chance to rate the infrastructure in your city, what rating will you give?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

5/10

Macedonia needs more highways, motorways, more facilities for production of electrical energy, more railroad lines... The list is big.


----------



## juliantheskyscraper (Feb 5, 2013)

Aww. Too bad. The Philippines has many infrastructure in there, the buildings, the parks, the malls, etc... That's why they say that "It's more fun in the Philippines". Haven't visited Macedonia yet. Just visited Hong Kong.


----------



## Sahelanthropus (Dec 18, 2012)

Impossible to rank the USA as a whole. In the state of Minnesota it is very good.

seems like almost every mile of freeway has been upgraded
http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6236/6289024048_d35acf8418_z.jpg

http://blog.lib.umn.edu/whee0113/architecture/images/M4286837.JPG

plus a new light rail line under construction, one in planning, one already built.


----------



## D.O.W.N (Nov 28, 2011)

Slovakia- 0/10 :troll:


----------



## mkt (Feb 26, 2005)

Puerto Rico 5/10... it's there, but it's crumbling


----------



## emyrr3096 (Nov 14, 2012)

Bandung 6/10:lol:


----------



## juliantheskyscraper (Feb 5, 2013)

:troll:


----------



## juliantheskyscraper (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello, more ratings?


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

8/10 for The Netherlands. Roads are fine in general, the capacity needs tot grow in some areas and there are a few missing links. Railways are fine too, although the max speed could be better, but that would be an huge investment and it wont make much difference since my country is very densely populated.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

US-Too big, but I would say 6-7.


----------



## FNNG (Jul 25, 2011)

I rated malaysia 6/10. The urban area have almost everything but rural area dont get that much. But nowadays Malaysia's gov is keen to invest in infrastructure all over the country.


----------



## juliantheskyscraper (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh. So to make your imaginations get a little broader, think of your city. Is it good? bad? Any thoughts about your city, speak up!


----------

